# Need help - Skin/Hair Problems - allergies...



## Molly & Me

Hello everyone,
I'm new here and delighted to have found such a wonderful forum. 

I have an urgent issue that I need more insight on I ask you to bear with me as I give the full details.  My Molly is almost 3 years old now. 1 year ago exactly, she started biting at her legs and butt a lot. I noticed that there seemed to be redness and raw sores where she was biting. She also was scooting along the carpet on her butt and then suddenly I noticed blood. She had a very large rupture that went through her skin beside her anus (anal gland rupture.) It was so infected that I rushed her to the vet emergency room. They drained it and cleaned it then gave us medicine for the infection. I asked about the biting and itching of the sores and they told me that it looked like a staff infection and the antibiotic should cure it. They thought the infection on her butt might have traveled elsewhere under the skin. I completed the antibiotics but noticed the biting and itching kept going on. Only now, she was making raw open sores and patches of hair around them would fall out. When they dried up, the skin would be dry and different and the hair wouldn't grow back.

My vet thought it might be a skin allergy but wanted to try 2 rounds of antibiotics to fully kill any infection first. Soooooo.....after 5 weeks, the infection cleared up but the hair never came back. Then, the sores came back and more hair fell out. By March of this year, her lower back, hips and hind legs and 1/2 her tail were almost hairless, the skin pigment was turning black, and her hair was thinning elsewhere too. Then the sores started coming back and her skin started scabbing up everywhere. In April, the vet tested for mites, fleas, and something else....can't remember. We did a second round of antibiotic therapy to kill off the infection again and then, as soon as it cleared, I changed her diet to a one protein source, minimum ingredient food to see if some kind of food caused this. I also considered insecticides/fertilizer from our yard, even chlorine from our pool. She has been bathed with Maloseb skin allergy shampoo for a year now. She had always eaten Merrick foods, LOVED Wing-a-Ling, but I always provided all their canned varieties with the dry. I switched to a dry, allergy formulated chicken dog food by Canidae? or Innova? for 3 months. Her infection cleared up again, but her hair continues to thin EVERYWHERE and now 3/4 of her body is almost bare. Her skin pigment blackened all over. Even where there is still some downy hair, it's thin and you can see the skin through it. Her ears have lost almost all the hair. Her tail is like a Jack Russels'. There are many areas where crust has formed around the base of each individual hair making it scabby. The slightest pull/combing of these areas makes her skin bleed immediately. Sometimes there is a "dusting" of tiny black particles all over her belly skin. It tested negative for mite poop. It's loose and flakey and the particles are as small as powdered sugar. 2 weeks ago, I changed her diet to an all raw, no grain diet at the advice of our natural pet supplies store. She is currently eating Stella and Chewy's Fresh from the Farm raw frozen lamb patties with a little bit of dry Nature's Logic Lamb formula. I also bought a new shampoo that is made up of mostly oils for skin allergies to put oils back into her skin. I alternate that with Maloseb. She currently has 2 spots she bites and itches and they are scabby. She also has started licking her pads deeply this past week. The rest of her skin and coat is just thinning and dying. 

I'm so desperate.  My beautifully coated Havanese now looks mangy and sickly. The vet isn't sure what it is - she guesses allergies. I don't know how to get her coat back. Can anybody help? Has anyone had this happen to their dog or know of someone else's?

The pictures below show Molly 1 year ago before it all started, then this April, June, and then today. Thanks so much for your gracious time!
Judith


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh man, that is just such a sad story. Has she been tested for SA? (I wish I could spell this skin condition - it's something like Sebo... ADermatitis. The way the skin looks with the dark spots reminds me of this. I think you may need a dermatologist specialist. Also, to keep sunscreen on that skin or you'll be in for double trouble.


----------



## mckennasedona

It does look like sebacious adenitis (sp?). Did your vet check for that via a biopsy? You can Google it and see all kinds of articles about it.
Poor little Molly. I hope you can get to the bottom of it.


----------



## mckennasedona

Has your vet checked her thyroid? I understand that some skin infections are indicative of thyroid problems.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Bless her heart, I have no idea what it is but I'll pray that it gets better quickly! Such a cutie pie!!!


----------



## good buddy

My first thought is Sebaceous Adenitis too but I'm not a professional. My heart goes out to you though and I hope you can find out the cause and get this turned around. It must be heartbreaking to see her biting sores into her skin. 

http://www.upei.ca/cidd/Diseases/dermatology/sebaceous adenitis.htm

http://www.vin.com/VINDBPub/SearchPB/Proceedings/PR05000/PR00094.htm

Check these links to get you started or maybe you've already tested for this?


----------



## Lina

Oh poor Molly! I also think it's Sebaceous Adenitis, but am no vet. Hopefully you can figure this out soon!


----------



## Molly & Me

Thanks for the quick reply, Lisa. I believe it is called sebaceous adenitis. I found that on the internet 2 weeks ago and it was the closest in description. I need to find a veterinarian dermatologist around here somewhere - someone I can trust.

On the internet, one doctor's explanation: 

A generalized form presents with dramatic amounts of scale on the skin, scale ad­herent to hairs (follicular casting) and the coat and skin often dry to the touch. As the disease progresses there is a generalized thinning of the coat. The dorsal back, medial aspect of the pinnae and the ear canals usually are the most affected. A [generalized itching due to irritaion of nerve endings] is vari­able but may be marked, especially if a secondary bacterial [skin inflammation marked by pus-filled lesions] is present. Breeds that are pre­disposed to this form include the Standard Poodle, Samoyed, Akita, Old English Sheepdog, and the Lhasa Apso.
An inflammatory process appears to be responsible for destroying the sebaceous glands in the affected areas. The cause for initiation of the inflammatory process is unknown at present. Marked [toughening of the skin/hyperkeratosis] and [thickening of the skin and dead cells] is also noted. This derangement in keratinization may at least in part be a product of the lack of sebaceous glands and their secretions. These patients appear to be prone to the development of secondary bacterial infections, which may contribute significantly to [itching] and hair loss.
Biopsy of the skin is usually diagnostic. Affected areas show a [pus/grainy] inflam­mation (with [white blood cells and immune system cells]) around the sebaceous glands. Seba­ceous glands are in various stages of being destroyed. Marked hyperkeratosis is present (thickening of the skin and it's dead cells). In late stage disease, the inflammation resolves, leaving an absence of sebaceous glands.
That pretty much describes my poor Molly. 
This doctor recommends (in order of preference) 
· Vitamin A, oral: small to medium dogs 10,000 IU q12h; large breeds (Akitas, Standard Poodles) 20,000 IU q12h. 
· Fatty acid supplementation (double strength); evening primrose oil, 500 mg twice daily.
· Two hour application of bath oil, followed by five to seven shampoos. Repeat twice monthly. Hair loss is seen initially followed by hair regrowth.
· 50%-100% propylene glycol sprays applied once daily followed by anti­seborrheic shampoos every three to four days initially. Slowly reduce the frequency of sham­poos initially, and then the frequency of the propylene glycol sprays to the least frequent application that helps to control the problem.
· Isotretinoin (Accutane®) or acitretin (Soriatane®) 1-3 mg/kg every 12 hours until remission; then the lowest, most infrequent dose required to control clinical signs.
 
That's why I started adding Omega Fish Oils to her food (Vitamin A) and shampooing her with oil shampoo. Of course, I'm not following his regimen exactly and the doses, but I'm desperate to start doing anything good for her.

Why in the world is this crazy-lady-new-user giving us all so much information, you ask?? (Well, you might ask.....) It's because I have done everything I can possibly think of to help my baby and I no longer know what to do. If I post everything I can, maybe one of you will be able to help me better than my vet is.


----------



## Molly & Me

Wow, I'm so long winded, all those replies posted before I got my second one in. Looks like all of you are WAY ahead of me and don't need any extra info at all. God bless all of you and keep the treatment recommendations coming. In the meantime, I will schedule a derma. appt. for her and get her officially diagnosed.


----------



## mckennasedona

You're not crazy at all. This is the place to come for all the moral support you need. I remember reading a story about someone who had a dog with severe SA and she had great results with a certain type of oil bath. I'll try to find it and if I do I'll definitely share it.


----------



## Molly & Me

Thanks for the extra links, Christy!!!


----------



## havaluv

Hi Judith,

My Oliver has allergies, but not like Molly's. He is allergic to chicken and also I think wheat. Once I eliminated those from his diet, he started doing a lot better. The first 6 months were really tough though. 

I agree with the recommendations to try to find a dermatologist (or even another vet). It doesn't seem like your vet is offering you many options to help Molly get better. I went through several until I found some help. You need to find someone who is willing to think as hard as you are about finding a solution.

Try not to worry about writing too long of posts. There are many smart, caring people on this forum and perhaps the right info can help them help you figure out what to do next. Plus, I think it helps just to put it all in writing so you can see for yourself in black and white what's going on. That always helps me to think. 

I'll say a prayer for Molly and you too.


----------



## EstrellaVila

Judith I am so sorry you are going through this. Poor Molly. 

I hope you find a dermatologist ASAP and get the help you want. It is hard to find a vet you can trust, the dermatologist we went to was USELESS. Maybe someone in your area can recommend one?


----------



## Judy A

Judith, you could make an appointment at the University of IL vet school in Champaign.....I took our lab there with her allergies. it would be rather expensive as you would have to drive a couple of times, but they have specialist in allergies there. Your vet should be able to help you find someone in Chicago too, but the Vet School is another option.


----------



## Addrian

It sounds just like a yeast infection with the skin turning black. I went through this with my Husky. The vet kept giving antibiotics and steroids which kept growing the yeast. It would go away and then when the prescription was finished it would come back a vicious cycle. Here is a website that helped me. http://nzymes.com/Articles/what_is_a_yeast_infection.htm


----------



## peluitohavanese

Please take her in for a skin-punch Sebacious Adenitis test asap. It sure looks like that's what it could be. 
Arlene


----------



## peluitohavanese

The black spots on the skin are not looking like yeast to me. Believe it or not, lots of Havs have spotted pink and black skin, so that part looks normal. 
What concerns me is the dust and hair loss. Does she have this "dust" in her ears also?
I would definitely go to a University Dermatologist and ask for an SA (Sebacious Adenitis) skin punch to rule that out. If it's not SA, then I'd go the allergy route.
Arlene


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

PLease keep us posted to let us know how what they find out.


----------



## irnfit

Judith, first let me say I hope Molly gets some relief soon. She is such a cutie. Your post came at a very good time. I am going through similar problems with Kodi, although not as severe. I think he just has bad allergies and not SA, but when I take him to the vet, at least I have more info now.

He is doing the scratching and has hair loss in the "dorsal back" area. However, is skin doesn't appear to be dry, there is no flaking and no pus. 

As for the black spots, isn't that just the markings of a belton? Shelby has those spots on her.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

:bump: I just wanted to bump up this thread to see how Molly is doing. Please let us know when you can!


----------



## Missy

Judith, welcome to you and Molly. How horrifying for you and Molly. I know nothing about this and can't help you but wanted to point you to a another forum member/breeder may know something about Sebaceous Adenitis as she is trying to place an adult dog with this condtion. Her name is Janet (janizona)

and here is a bit about the dog from her site. 
http://www.janizonahavanese.com/Available.html

I just also want to say that Molly is adorable with and without hair, but she must be miserable. I hope you can find some relief for her.


----------



## gelbergirl

Has anyone else experienced this problem?
I have a havanese friend who is going thru something like this and is being treated with a special diet.
Or do you think she needs steroids?


----------



## BeverlyA

I'm sorry I didn't see this thread earlier. Janet from Janizona would be VERY helpful. She has a terrific dog, Rocket, that we considered as a buddy for Barki-Bark, but Janet has decided to keep him. She is very involved in the health research of SA in Hav's and could tell you about the testing. Rocket was initially thought to have allergies, but when his owners brought him to Janet, his breeder, she took further steps to get to the bottom of the problem. SA is not an allergy, it's an auto-immune problem, so while adding something to the diet may help or hurt the problem, it won't solve the problem.

I believe it can only be accurately diagnosed with a skin punch test. In Rockets case, He would cycle a couple times a year, losing his hair, then regrowing it again.

If it turns out to be SA, it's important to find out, and to alert the breeder. Janet recently sent me information on a study that is being put together on SA in Hav's that they are trying to raise funds for. It appears that it MAY be a problem in Hav's that should be studied.

Beverly


----------



## Molly & Me

*Yes, she has SA - I'm sorry for the long wait in replying*

Hello everyone,
Wow, I have really missed this site. I haven't had any free time this past fall to be online socially. Thanks for the previous posts. Here's the update:

(First of all - the black and white pigment: Normal? Yes and No. SA and other skin conditions can worsen the amount of black versus pink/white. She was only half that spotted as you see in the pictures when she was healthy. The SA toughens the skin and darkens the pigment everywhere - it can vary with flare-ups too - so sometimes she is more pink than others but a sudden increase in the amount and size of black areas may be a sign of a skin problem. Plus, the black areas almost have a dark grey-green color around it - it's not as pretty or clean as the typical black/pink spotted pigment. When the increase is accompanied by gooey or crusty clumping of the hair right where the folicle connects with the skin, making the hair feel coarser and stiffer, then it is a definite sign of some kind of hyperkeratosis [not sure that's the right word or spelling] going on.)

Molly was officially diagnosed with Sebacious Adenitis in late October this year. After a progression to severely infected sores, bleeding, whining, itching, and severly inflamed and red paws, etc. ....we finally did a skin biopsy. The vet gave options of either doing an allergy panel (expensive to treat, cheaper up front) or a biopsy for SA (expensive up front.) I was sick of messing around at their pace and it was a different doctor in the room that day so I jumped at that advantage. She graciously offered to set up a payment arrangement to help with the expenses of the testing since we also had her spayed at the same time (this is a genetic condition.) The doctor sensed that I was certain it was SA and I was sick of trying restricted diets in the "chance" that it might be allergies. The biopsy would give a clear, definite Yes or No on SA and I would feel better about spending money on allergy testing without "wondering" about SA.

Because of the spaying and the 3 areas they "punched" for the SA test, she was on antibiotics, Cephalexin [250 mg every 12 hours] for infection. She was also given Rimadyl [1/2 of a 25mg tablet 2x/day] for pain and Chlorpheniramine [4 mg every 12 hours for itching.] Since the SA was positive, explosively positive, they would immediately treat with steroids once the antibiotics were complete and here stitches were out. She took Prednisone 5mg steroids and we're still finishing them up.

The Steroids decreased a lot of her inflamed skin. The antibiotics got all the infections under control and we were switched off of Maloseb medicated shampoo [for skin allergies] to Sebolux medicated shampoo [an antiseborrheic and keratoplastic shampoo.] It removes scales and crusts associated with seborrhea and SA and softens the skin and coat. We couldn't shampoo her for almost 3 weeks due to her surgical wounds. When we did, we first closely shaved off ALL her coat, and I'll be darned if she didn't look as cute once we had her entire nose/mouth shaved too. She looked like a black and white Jack Russell - not weird like I thought she would or when you leave the hairs around their noses longer. We shampooed her every 3-4 days. She immediately began eating like a horse and had playful energy for the first time in over 9 months.

About a week ago, we had noticed we let 10 days slide without a bath. Her hair had been growing back in the various locations that it could (not many, and not much, but still....yet she started to feel "bumpy" again. I noticed she had hundreds of bumpy sores all over under her hair again - kind of like the "feel" of a rash, but everywhere, even on the tips of her ears. Some were starting to get crusty or infected. She started to bite/itch herself again and for the first time, I noticed a horrible smell. I guess that smell was there all year, but I never noticed until we had a few weeks without it. We shaved her down again, as short as a #10 blade would take it, and it was kind of painful for her because it scraped off a lot of dead scales and hit some sores. But it was necessary. Then we bathed her in the Sebolux. After soaking for 15 minutes, we poured 100% pure evening primrose oil (by NOW foods) all over her skin. We kept her in the bathroom for 2 hours to give it a chance to soak into the skin well. Then we shampooed her again to remove all the oil from her fur. She looked so much better without all the crusts, but the sores and bumps were bright cherry red everywhere. After 2-3 days I worried it was an allergic reaction to the primrose oil, which doesn't make sense to me, or that I shouldn't have used it until the sores started to heal first - it may have aggravated it. I had my husband shampoo her again using a medicated moisturizing shampoo. That seemed to help tremendously. He then shampood her 3 days ago with the Sebolux again. We are really going to have to stay on top of this. The slightest lax in coat treatment blows up in our faces. She's so succeptible to immediate inflamation and infections. I need to make an appointment for her either this week or after next to go over the next plan of treatment.

The vet said there were a few different things we could try. Steroid treatment is the cheapest if it works. Then there is some new medicine, really new, that she said we could "try". When I get that information, I will post it as soon as possible.

The vet said it would have been easier to treat if it wasn't so severly progressed and sometimes it's easier to get control of it early on - not "cure" it - but lesson it's affects. I could have knocked all their heads together since back in February and again in April I begged them to consider SA. They were so certain of it's "rarity" that they didn't think it was the right direction to go in - especially since they were fairly certain it was allergies. Needless to say, they do feel quite bad about our situation now, and no - I did not knock their heads. It's a sore lesson learned. Follow your gutt and stay on the doctors - argue with them when necessary - demand they read/view the same information on the internet you find and beg them to "one-up it" with more current info and better research than a non-vet, pet-owner can do, like ourselves.

I purchased Earthbath Totally Natural Pet Shampoo with Tea Tree Oil and Aloe Vera to alternate with the Sebolux (which works wondrously BETTER than Maloseb) but haven't tried it yet. I also purchased Buddy Boo Boo by Cloud Star Corp. which is an all natural lotion for cuts, abrasions and skin irritations to try on irritated areas. No experience with either as I just got them.

I also desperately spent money on 2 supplements from U.S. Animal of Vermont: Coat Discovery for Dogs and GLUTA-DMG for dogs. Molly is the only dog I have ever known that can literally bring back up and spit out ANY tablet or medicine, no matter how far down her throat you got it to go, no matter what it is hidden in, not matter how small. I could hide a tablet that is the size of a 1mm bead in a nice hunk of cheesse or meat, and she'll sniff it and somehow know it's in there. I'll offer her two identical pieces, and she has a 100% record on taking the one without a pill in it - no matter what the pill is. It has been VERY difficult for us to give her antibiotics and steroids, etc. without messing up the frequency and timing because of this. I've had pharmacists turn prescriptions into liquid thinking it would help - and I got sick of wiping the liquid from her fur and gagging the poor thing. She is absolutely the wrong dog to have to take medicine or supplements. I also squirt an Omega 3-6 oil supplement on her dog food each day. She does just dry dog food now, and we are currently using a skin-condition Purina brand. How hilarious with all the money I've spend for 2 years on Merrick, Innova, raw and frozed brands, protein only kinds, etc. I'm just doing a dry Purina - and she loves it. It's the salmon? flavored one? Anyway, funny side note to my "uppity" desire to keep only the purest food in her body. The Omega fats are like liquid gold to a dogs skin and coat. It's even healthy for my Shih-Tzu that shares her bowl and has enough hair on her body to coat 100 dogs.

So, that's the status as of now. She definitely is back personality-wise. We just now own a jack russell and not a Havanese. I miss her beauty so much. I will make a sticky note on my fridge to remind myself to log on at least ONCE a week to update this and to keep it "shorter". 

Judith and Molly


----------



## Missy

Oh Judith, I am sorry to read about your trials with molly. But at least now you have an answer. It sounds like an auto-immune disorder... I wonder if any of the human drugs they use to help for instance psoriasis would help...I think Embrel is one of them. 

But I hear you on the food snob thing. I think I was causing Jasper to be depressed with the Fancy Foods...I switched him back to RC kibble and he is a new dog with all sorts of energy.

I know how much energy it takes to bath them so freguently...Cash had a bacterial infection and we had to bath him twice a week for a month and be sure he was completely dry (which should be easier for you with Molly's short coat ) 

Good luck, and I really hope you can get Molly's skin condition under control.


----------



## Sissygirl

I feel so bad for you and Molly. I hope the New Year will bring wonderful health back to Molly.

I know this must be heartbreaking for you and sounds like you are doing a great
job staying on top of this.


----------



## Lina

Judith, I am so sorry about Molly's condition and all the work it takes for you to keep up with it! It's good that you were able to figure out that it was indeed SA and hopefully that new medicine will help her! :hug:


----------



## EMarie

Judith, 
I am sorry to hear about your trials with your little Molly! We dealt with a dog who had the same thing at the animal hospital I worked at. We used a drug called Atopica and we actually got him down to 1 pill 2x a week. It is a dirivitive of a chemo drug. It worked wonderfully!! I also noticed about your evening primrose treatment, Isle of Dogs has a shampoo made of evening primrose oil and I use the veterinary strength on my little one for itching. But it might work well in conjuction with your other shampoo. I wanted to send my support and tell you my suggestions!!


----------



## Pixiesmom

Hi Judith. You are a really good dog "mommy" for helping poor Molly through this. My mom has an 11 YO shih tzu with terrible skin allergies and hot spots. They've been down the restricted diet road, special shampoos, steroids, etc. I'm ordering Chris Christensen's Peace and Kindness. I stumbled onto it when I was on the website ordering a comb and it sounds amazing. It's worth a try. I'll let you know what the outcome is and maybe you may want to give it a whirl. Best wishes to you and Molly (and your kind husband too), and I hope something you try proves successful and relieves her poor skin.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## EMarie

Beth, 
I have the peace and kindness and I love it! My Pit always finds something to get into out in the backyard and I can spray this on it and it helps a lot and no stinging! I even used it when I got an antbite and it worked great!!


----------



## Pixiesmom

EMarie said:


> Beth,
> I have the peace and kindness and I love it! My Pit always finds something to get into out in the backyard and I can spray this on it and it helps a lot and no stinging! I even used it when I got an antbite and it worked great!!


Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## EMarie

Oh your welcome!


----------



## Jane

Thank you so much for your detailed update on Molly. I am sorry you and she have had to go through this and I hope you settle on a regimen that works well for her. :hug:


----------



## Molly & Me

Thanks for all the hugs and well wishes and tips. I hope this also helps gelbergirl's Havanese friend with her journey.

Beverly, thanks for the link to Janizona. Her dogs are beautiful. I'll have to email her and pick her brain for experience.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*I hope we all find a solution.*

Daisy, too, suffers from terrible itching. At first it seemed seasonal...and now it is almost all the time. We have had cortisone shots, benadryl, sulf oxy dex and other shampoos, temaril p, special diets, and on and on...

Like humans, it seems to get worse with age. Please share anything that works for you!

Lu Wyland of the Rescue recommends something called domeboro, which is a soak. I haven't found it yet...but am looking.

Good luck to you and your sweet girl.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*just be careful with tea tree oil*

Two years ago I put some tea tree oil on Daisy where she bites her feet as described on a website. She was paralyzed and didn't move...we went to the emergency vet who didn't even know about tea tree oil poisoning until they contacted poison control.

For some dogs it is extremely toxic, they had to do all sorts of blood work to get her back to normal...which was very scary. I thought we had lost her.

This itching. Wish we could all find a solution.

I am currently using neem shampoo which has no soap. It rinses out very quickly and seems to sooth her for a day or two.

Again, best of luck to your sweet girl. I am beginning to wonder if these are autoimmune responses like people seem to have.


----------



## Janizona

Sorry to get in so late on this topic! I hope this will help and anyone that has a website, please feel free to link to this page. Judith I would encourage you to contact Mary Ellen to get in on the study and also please let your dog's breeder know about her problem.

http://www.janizonahavanese.com/SA.html

We have created an information page on the web for SA in the Havanese. Please take a minute to look it over and feel free to send any comments, suggestions or stories to [email protected].

Permission granted to share this information with everyone.

Thank you
Janet Hicks


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Janet, do they have any idea of the reason?*

Is this something genetic or more like an autoimmune thing?

Sue Nelson had strong concerns that this was one of the things linked to something in the puppy vaccines. All I know is I have two dogs from the same line, one is not an itcher and the other is itching constantly.

Does it seem to be more common with black and white dogs?


----------



## Janizona

SA is inherited but it could be triggered by things. Take a look at the website to learn more about SA. Kathy's story is very informative also, that can be found on page 2.

J


----------



## Janizona

Just FYI, the available dog (Paso) on my site does NOT have SA. Rocket is the one with SA and he's staying here with us.
Janet



Missy said:


> Judith, welcome to you and Molly. How horrifying for you and Molly. I know nothing about this and can't help you but wanted to point you to a another forum member/breeder may know something about Sebaceous Adenitis as she is trying to place an adult dog with this condtion. Her name is Janet (janizona)
> 
> and here is a bit about the dog from her site.
> http://www.janizonahavanese.com/Available.html
> 
> I just also want to say that Molly is adorable with and without hair, but she must be miserable. I hope you can find some relief for her.


----------



## Molly & Me

*SA carriers vs. responders - triggers likely too*

I just emailed the following blurb to Janet and thought I'd post it here to be helpful to anyone. These are JUST my hunches and ideas - it is not proven or quoted from anything I've read:

"....Interesting for you to say "trigger". I had a hunch in the back of my mind for the past year about just that. I know that dogs can have SA and not show any symptoms, but pass on the gene. Some show one mild symptom, etc. and it's easy for a breeder to assume an allergic reaction or something else. But maybe all SA-carrying dogs could be just a "carrier" unless something triggers a reaction? Last summer, towards the end and JUST before Molly started with symptoms, I had heavily sprayed my bushes in my back yard with an insecticide chemical. I have a severe phobia to spiders and we live on a pond - and in a river town. So the spiders around our new home surpass those of my worst nightmares. The ones in the bushes can be horrendously ugly and scary and large. I can't pull weeds or prune once spider season starts and I didn't want to deal with them that close to our patio. I have 7 burning bushes surrounding the eating area and was desperate to treat them for my sanity and physical protection from passing out or hyperventilating upon coming across one.

Poor, poor Molly. She and Trixie have a regular path out the door, around the circular brick retaining wall under those bushes. (She's in front of them in my Forum picture...) The first time after spraying the bushes, about 2 hours later, they went out and took their route. I freaked when I watched them - about the possibility of something, even if dried by then, rubbing on them. Trixie had no reaction, but then if she doesn't have SA - she wouldn't. But what if it irritated Molly's skin OR she had a mild allergic reaction to the chemical. A skin reaction of any kind, no matter how small, can create a small rash/bump or itchy area. Then, as she is "scratching" it, it gets infected. She got a staph infection about a month later that we thought was related to a ruptured anal gland. Maybe a staph infection triggers it, or any infection of the skin that starts the process of the white blood cells coming to the rescue to heal the skin cells and then that triggers the SA???"


----------



## Pixiesmom

Pixie was just wondering how Molly has been. We hope she's feeling better.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## auntieann

*Oliver may have SA too....*

Oliver is 2 yrs 1 month black and white pied hav. After going through much of the same things as Molly and me I found myself looking up info on this site. Think Oliver may have SA as well. Will keep you posted. Grateful to this website and those that participate for all the super info. Thanks,
Ann and Oliver


----------



## Havtahava

Ann, good luck. I assume you are going to get a skin punch to verify this? Janet Hicks (of Janizona Havanese) is a great resource for information on SA.

And, I'm sure you already know this, but if it turns out that Oliver has it, please make sure his breeder is aware of it.

I wish you good news.


----------



## auntieann

Yes, plan to get diagnosis and inform breeder. Hope for good news as well. Talk soon.Ann


----------



## Janizona

Judith have you been contacted about the SA study?


----------



## vickydachica53

THE SAME EXACT THING HAPPENED TO MY DOG.. AND IS STILL HAPPENING SHE IS 3 YEARS OLD ALSO.. ANY HELP? have u found any solutions she seems sad and restless and in so much pain and discomfort. email me @ [email protected] please!!! anyy advise helps!


----------



## CarolWCamelo

I gather you read through the thread, right? I'm pretty new here, and my Camellia has allergic dermatitis, but it's nothing LIKE the nasty SA described in this thread.

If it were me, I'd consult a board-certified dermatologist, and perhaps ask for the skin-punch test mentioned in this thread.

Hope you can find a solution! I'll be watching. I don't see any recent updates on Molly; I surely would like to see one!

Does anybody know how Molly is?

Thanks!

You'll probably get the most help by posting here on the forum! So I encourage you to do that!

Sat, 10 Mar 2012 20:45:00 (PST)


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*The biggest sign of SA*

I had both of my dogs tested during the Havanese Testing period. neither have it. Mine both have allergic dermatitis too, and it gets bad in the summer.

SA dogs smell very bad...and the skin is oily and most of the hair is gone in large patches. It is pretty serious...and if you dog has it, you will know it. Many dogs react differently but it isn't just little patches of lost coat.

This breed has a lot of skin issues. Not many people talk about it, but many of my friends have little bumps on their dogs, more as they get older. And flea allergies...yikes!


----------



## havaluv

It's been a long time since I checked the board. When my Oliver was young, he had so much trouble with itching. I finally switched him to Dick Van Patton's Natural Balance Duck and Potato food and I only treat him with Duck jerky. So pretty much his diet consists of two foods. He rarely ever itches anymore. I've considered trying to add in some other foods, but after the nightmare of itching, I have the attitude, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. He had some itching recur during the worst part of our cedar season, but it was short lived and I controled it with antihistimine (Chlorpheniramine) and a little Rescue Remedy at night to help him relax. I was afraid he had developed another food allergy, but the itching stopped when cedar levels went down. I feel for you all with the itching. I know it makes our furbabies (and us!) crazy miserable. I just thought I'd share what worked for us. In short: limited diet, Chlorpheniramine antihistimine (very inexpensive...I bought a bottle of 1000 three years ago for about 10 bucks), and Rescue Remedy to calm down during the worst of the itching. Hope it helps someone else. Oliver will be 4 this year. Hang tight, it can get better.


----------

